# What happened to the DBSTalk iPhone app?



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Just had my phone replaced and when I restored from iCloud, the app was gone. And it's no longer in the App Store (replaced by Tapatalk). Anyone know what happened to it, or if it's still available somewhere under another name? Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The branded app was discontinued by David, you can use the standard Tapatalk app.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Do you know how to display all of the top-level topics (HD, SD, Whole Home, etc.)? When I created an account and chose the DBSTalk forum, all I got were a bunch of unrelated posts -- no topics.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I use the mobile site on the iPhone. Works very well. Not a fan of tapatalk. 

Just use safari and it should work.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I ended up doing. Just added the link to my Home page. Since we lost the original forum back-end and associated app, I haven't been all that impressed with the new one. And, although it wasn't all that good, at least the replacement app was usable. IMHO, Tapatalk is a waste.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

kram said:


> Do you know how to display all of the top-level topics (HD, SD, Whole Home, etc.)? When I created an account and chose the DBSTalk forum, all I got were a bunch of unrelated posts -- no topics.


I don't sign into Tapatalk, I just go to forums at the bottom and added DBSTalk. It shows the topics. This is on an iPad.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks. Got it to work on iPhone.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I don't sign into Tapatalk, I just go to forums at the bottom and added DBSTalk. It shows the topics. This is on an iPad.


For my iPad, I just use the full site. It works very well in safari.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Moving this to the Forum Support forum as it has nothing to do with DIRECTV.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I use the mobile site on the iPhone. Works very well. Not a fan of tapatalk.
> 
> Just use safari and it should work.


Funny I love tapatalk because of how fast and easy it is to use the unread feature. That's a nightmare slow process in the mobile site.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Funny I love tapatalk because of how fast and easy it is to use the unread feature. That's a nightmare slow process in the mobile site.


Yeah, I have no issues with the app, as long as you ignore the error when making a new thread. Fortunately, I don't do that very often.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Yeah, I have no issues with the app, as long as you ignore the error when making a new thread. Fortunately, I don't do that very often.


yea i forgot about that a couple of times LOL


----------

